# Breeding



## Sadoth (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello everyone , my female cat needs a male cat for breeding, she is becoming crazy and me as well is so difficult to find not neuter cat:frown: help, where can I find one, it rip my heart to see her on heat:eek6:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Get her spayed, she doesnt need to be mated.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can I ask why you want to breed from her?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If you take her to the vet and get her spayed she wont come on heat and she wont be worried and neither will you. Probably as you say most cats have been neutered so that accidents cant happen and result in litters of kittens with no homes. Rescues are full of cats and kittens and that they are trying to find homes for already. If you spay her she will be a much happier cat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome!
I don't do cats and certainly not breeding! :scared: I leave it to the cat folk:scared:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Right

Get your damn cat SPAYED!

Try not to be a disgusting BYB


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sadoth said:


> Hello everyone , my female cat needs a male cat for breeding, she is becoming crazy and me as well is so difficult to find not neuter cat:frown: help, where can I find one, it rip my heart to see her on heat:eek6:





kunzy said:


> Right
> 
> Get your damn cat SPAYED!
> 
> Try not to be a disgusting BYB


Is this some sort of set up


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Is this some sort of set up


My thought exactly DD -there's no moss on you is there:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Is this some sort of set up


Agree. Troll?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chez87 said:


> agree. Troll?


dnftt .........


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> dnftt .........


what doe dnftt mean?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the best thing you can do for your cat is........ Ring the nearest vets and say,,,,,,,, When can i have my cat booked in to be spayed? .... im sure they will be more then happy to help and you wont see her in season anymore!. Sorry for such a reply but I just dont believe it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> what doe dnftt mean?


Do not feed the troll


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Do not feed the troll


 thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Our radars are working well tonight:lol::lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah sure OP, go to your local rescue centre and tell them what you're after and why. I'm sure they will give you lots of helpful advice :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

lol well spotted guys!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

oh no - I'm so rubbish at spotting this stuff I thought it was a genuine numpty...I need a new troll radar for christmas


----------



## Sadoth (Dec 3, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Can I ask why you want to breed from her?


Well I don't know if the other who have answer my post are women, but I am and I would not like some one to cut the opportunity to be a mother, yes I know she is an animal, but I just to give her the chance to be a mother just once and then after neuter her. But don't know, the little kitten will stay with me,, Malinche she is so sweet and clean and I just adore her I don't want to prive her from that,

Also she is my first cat, so I am kind of new in all this, probably if I had experience as the other I might neuter as is less head-ache I suppose.

Thank you for the other answers.:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sadoth said:


> Well I don't know if the other who have answer my post are women, but I am and I would not like some one to cut the opportunity to be a mother, yes I know she is an animal, but I just to give her the chance to be a mother just once and then after neuter her. But don't know, the little kitten will stay with me,, Malinche she is so sweet and clean and I just adore her I don't want to prive her from that,
> 
> Also she is my first cat, so I am kind of new in all this, probably if I had experience as the other I might neuter as is less head-ache I suppose.
> 
> Thank you for the other answers.:thumbup:


as long as you can keep 8kittens if she has 8, then the next time she calls 8weeks after birth you can keep the next litter of 5 kittens, then the next time she calls 10weeks later you can keep them ETC for the next, what, 8 years of her life? thats five litters thats prob 4litters a year for 8 years, so good luck! hope your a millionaire!!

animals do not have human feelings, shes a animal dont put human feelings on her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> as long as you can keep 8kittens if she has 8, then the next time she calls 8weeks after birth you can keep the next litter of 5 kittens, then the next time she calls 10weeks later you can keep them ETC for the next, what, 8 years of her life? thats five litters thats prob 4litters a year for 8 years, so good luck! hope your a millionaire!!
> 
> animals do not have human feelings, shes a animal dont put human feelings on her.


I am scared! :scared: very very scared! you forgot to mention the kittens that the kittens would have! One cat, plus their offspring over eight years!! can some cleverperson work that out please!! I would guess if all were left un neutered somewhere in the region of 1500


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

How can you deprive a cat of something they know nothing about and have no expectations for. If you want another kitten go and get a rescue cat/kitten from a shelter rather than adding more cats into the world, get her spayed as it's the kindest thing you could do for her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope this is a troll.

But if it's not then here's my advice.

How old is your girl?

Cat's dont want what they have never had, they dont "need" to be mothers and the sheer stress of a litter of kittens could change your girls personality. 

Could you cope with dragging your girl into the emergancy vets at 2-3am for a c-section? Can you deal with the costs of C-section, anti-biotics and feeding a whole bunch of cats?
Can you cope with the amount of poop, wee and other disgusting smells and mess that they will make? (They are not born litter trained)

If after all that you still want to breed thing about this.
How many unwanted cats are in rescues all over the UK, do you want your litter adding to them? You may think they wont but you can never be sure. 
You also dont know if your girl is healthy, she may look healthy but getting some full health tests (not checks) could show something more.

As a "animal lover" you should be thinking about the knock on effect this selfish act could do. You could well lose your girl during birth.

My advice would be:

-Depending on age, get her spayed.
-Go down to your rescue and get another cat/kitten.

-Have a good life with your girl.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am scared! :scared: very very scared! you forgot to mention the kittens that the kittens would have! One cat, plus their offspring over eight years!! can some cleverperson work that out please!! I would guess if all were left un neutered somewhere in the region of 1500


oh god yes of course!! cant spay the girls kittens, will have to mate with the borthers and sisters from 6 months old, so say thats 4litters a year at 5 kittens? ...............half girls thats 10girls a year..........having 4litters a year.......having half girls a year...................its math i cant even do!!! :scared: :scared:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Sadoth said:


> I might neuter as is less head-ache I suppose.


Yes Sadoth, you are right about the neutering, it will be much less of a headache for you and so much better for your cat too. For your own peace of mind why not phone your local vet or animal shelter and ask their advice. I am sure they will tell you that your little one will be just as happy without having a litter. There are so many unwanted kittens now, if you love cats and care for their well being, please don't add to the problems.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I would of course love to wade into this post, but as you all know, the "be nice to eachother" brigade, sided with the "we have to give new posters the benefit of the doubt" brigade ... which now means the only thing I can say is ..... 

welcome to the petforum sadoth  I hope your stay on the petforum is very enjoyable. Toilets are located at the front and the rear of the cabin, and life jackets are located under your seat, but these may only be used in emergencies. Smoking is forbidden in the cabin AND in the toilets and the toilets ARE fitted with smoke detectors. In the event of turbulence (we get a lot of that around here) the oxygen masks may fall out of the panels above your head. Don't panic, just take big deep breaths and chill  Thank you for choosing the pet forum!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> I would of course love to wade into this post, but as you all know, the "be nice to eachother" brigade, sided with the "we have to give new posters the benefit of the doubt" brigade ... which now means the only thing I can say is .....
> 
> welcome to the petforum sadoth  I hope your stay on the petforum is very enjoyable. Toilets are located at the front and the rear of the cabin, and life jackets are located under your seat, but these may only be used in emergencies. Smoking is forbidden in the cabin AND in the toilets and the toilets ARE fitted with smoke detectors. In the event of turbulence (we get a lot of that around here) the oxygen masks may fall out of the panels above your head. Don't panic, just take big deep breaths and chill  Thank you for choosing the pet forum!


Think pink and fluffy, pink and fluffy, that cat also has some illness that sadoth has posted about in health 

This is according to google image pink fluffy cat :yikes:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Think pink and fluffy, pink and fluffy, that cat also has some illness that sadoth has posted about in health


I am ... I am... I am thinking candyfloss and wee cute kittens and fluffy white mittens and ribbons and clouds and jellybabies and babies toes and I was doing ok.

Then I saw the post in the Health & Nutrition section.

I think someone had better come and tie me to my chair so I can't type.

otherwise the "you weren't very nice to the new poster" brigade will be on my case again ... oh joy, lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> I would of course love to wade into this post, but as you all know, the "be nice to eachother" brigade, sided with the "we have to give new posters the benefit of the doubt" brigade ... which now means the only thing I can say is .....


Not you too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pink and fluffy, pink and fluffy Tje*


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Not you too.


don't worry SL... the day I keep my mouth closed on important matters will be the day I am kicking up the daisies or when the banned word is permanently next to my name 

I am just not convinced this post isn't a DNFTT post.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> *Pink and fluffy, pink and fluffy Tje*


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh that's soooooooooo much better lol

am getting into the zone now


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tje said:


> I would of course love to wade into this post, but as you all know, the "be nice to eachother" brigade, sided with the "we have to give new posters the benefit of the doubt" brigade ... which now means the only thing I can say is .....
> 
> welcome to the petforum sadoth  I hope your stay on the petforum is very enjoyable. Toilets are located at the front and the rear of the cabin, and life jackets are located under your seat, but these may only be used in emergencies. Smoking is forbidden in the cabin AND in the toilets and the toilets ARE fitted with smoke detectors. In the event of turbulence (we get a lot of that around here) the oxygen masks may fall out of the panels above your head. Don't panic, just take big deep breaths and chill  Thank you for choosing the pet forum!


:thumbup::lol::thumbup:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

I would get her spayed, because your arguement of having one litter because of her 'motherly feelings could be used to have more. I mean what if she decided that wanted to be a mother for the rest of her life? Then wouldnt it be crual to get her spayed after the first?

No. I think a common mistake with people are they tend to put human emotions onto animals in a way of understanding them. However they are animals, and their thought process isnt the same as ours! Im pretty sure my cat zooming around isnt dperessed because she missed the tiring aspect of raising kittens (;

I also think that breeding cats should only be done with actual goals to improve breeds of cats! Just breeding because you want kittens or some other naff excuse is just that, an excuse to have cute kittens. There are already far too many kittens and cats alike in rescue, no more needed to be added for no reason.

I do hope you will get her spayed, or you dont find an entire male other than from reputable breeders who would talk you through it and only allow you to breed if they thought it correct. I know I try my hardest to get people to neuter their cats, so they dont roam about in-pregnating females! (;


----------



## christie12 (Sep 18, 2010)

am i missing something? whats a troll??? sorry


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

christie12 said:


> am i missing something? whats a troll??? sorry


Hi, have a look at the attached link for a troll definition. Hope this helps 

Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## christie12 (Sep 18, 2010)

whats the point?? wht would someone do that?
maybe i'm naive or something but i just want to read cat stuff with like minded people ...??


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Did someone say pink and fluffy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

BSH said:


> Did someone say pink and fluffy?
> 
> View attachment 55635


DT does pink and fluffy:scared::scared::scared: but her version it a ickle different to some!:scared:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

christie12 said:


> am i missing something? whats a troll??? sorry


A troll is someone who posts on forums (nomally bullshit) to get a reaction!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> A troll is someone who posts on forums (nomally bullshit) to get a reaction!


what a nice way to put it! pmsl


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> what a nice way to put it! pmsl


I am feeling nice Keith xxxx ! I am in a good mood:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

troll = sad gits with no life go on forums and pretend to have problems/create a thread for fun, like this one and see people give advice....yeh real fun!


one forum i was on this lady pretended to have a baby that was very sick, turns out she never even had a baby before, she did it for attention and people on the forum had been sending her gifts for the 'sick baby' who she had even nicknamed 

some very strange people out there.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> troll = sad gits with no life go on forums and pretend to have problems/create a thread for fun, like this one and see people give advice....yeh real fun!
> 
> one forum i was on this lady pretended to have a baby that was very sick, turns out she never even had a baby before, she did it for attention and people on the forum had been sending her gifts for the 'sick baby' who she had even nicknamed
> 
> some very strange people out there.


hope this person got help, sounds like they needed help, I agree its sick, but its also very scary


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

BSH said:


> Did someone say pink and fluffy?
> 
> View attachment 55635


can I steal this cat PLEASE.... for my avatar... just to show the pink fluffy brigade how hard I am trying to toe the "be nice to newbies" line 

it's soooooooooooooo me


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Tje said:


> can I steal this cat PLEASE.... for my avatar... just to show the pink fluffy brigade how hard I am trying to toe the "be nice to newbies" line
> 
> it's soooooooooooooo me


Feel free, I just found it on some randon Google image. I think this one is more you


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

BSH said:


> Feel free, I just found it on some randon Google image. I think this one is more you
> 
> View attachment 55637


oh you're an angel, thank you. This one is even pinker and _fluffier_... I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

You mean as pink and fluffy as this.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> You mean as pink and fluffy as this.


Pink & fluffy, yes. Sadly a Persian. They just look so miserable to me  Mind you if I had been dyed foo-foo pink, I'd be bloody miserable :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tje said:


> oh you're an angel, thank you. This one is even pinker and _fluffier_... I love it. :thumbup:


Meeko the Merciless has just packed his bag :angry:.Says he aint goin' no where with a pink cat:arf::arf:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> You mean as pink and fluffy as this.


*omg LOVE IT!!!! .... you're all spoiling me here*

but do tell me if my arse looks big in that pink font 

I don't want to go overboard or anything


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

BSH said:


> Mind you if I had been dyed foo-foo pink, I'd be bloody miserable :lol:


don't moan BSH ... I have had a foo foo pink gag put on me. Now that IS bad


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> Meeko the Merciless has just packed his bag :angry:.Says he aint goin' no where with a pink cat:arf::arf:


*just tell him looks can be deceiving, lol (and to fire up the troll mobile)

:devil: what's the saying, ??? in sheeps clothing, hehehe. *


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

BSH said:


> Pink & fluffy, yes. Sadly a Persian. They just look so miserable to me  Mind you if I had been dyed foo-foo pink, I'd be bloody miserable :lol:


Miserable!!! 









I love persian cats but I must admit some pictures make me laugh so hard.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have not read the entire thread so forgive me but I agree, neutering will be the best thing you can do xxx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Miserable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! That cat looks just how I feel today


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> OMG!!! That cat looks just how I feel today


Are you feeling all fluffy today?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

I am feeling...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Tje said:


> don't moan BSH ... I have had a foo foo pink gag put on me. Now that IS bad


Hey! Pink suits ya pmsl


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey! Pink suits ya pmsl


*DT, I know you are jealous of my fluffy pink zone* 

now... if I could just find the lippy and shoes to match :thumbsup:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

bagpuss is my fav pink cat


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> bagpuss is my fav pink cat


Sylvester! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bagpuss, dear Bagpuss
Old Fat Furry Catpuss
Wake up and look at this thing that I bring
Wake up, be bright, be golden and light
Bagpuss, oh hear what I sing


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

wonder how much u could make 4 breeding pink bag pussys, classed as a rare breed, myabe the OP could breed these :thumbup: i'm still being pink n fluffy


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

BSH said:


> Are you feeling all fluffy today?


Nah, I never feel fluffy. Makes me come over all queasy seeing this all this PINK 
I like plain old BLACK AND WHITE = HONESTY!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Just let her out the back/front garden - voila!

10 weeks time, blood everywhere, kittens dying, giving them mouth to mouth, bottle feeding, mum may then get an infection another ££££££££££ to the vet, finding somewhere to let them sleep, play, grow, feed them for weeks more ££££££££££££ then re-home them, if you can.

I am assuming this is a troll I thought my Husbands OW was the only person to be as thick as this.

Me crass, never. Bitter, never.


----------

